# What Pedals with your 5.10 Freeriders..



## scottylmt (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi I love my freeriders... just wondering what you all are running for pedals with them. I'm currently running the standard on my Specialized Carve Comp, but looking for something a little more sticky for singletrack.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I really like the Spike Spanks feel but they seem require more maintenance than a full DU bushing pedal body.


----------



## scottylmt (Aug 17, 2014)

What do you mean by maintenance? Thanks for the suggestion too.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

After I lost enough pins to pedal strikes on my fancy flats, I gave up and switched to Wellgo MG-1s. They're cheap, sticky, and replacing them isn't so painful. http://www.amazon.com/Wellgo-MG-1-Magnesium-Platform-16-Inch/dp/B00E7UZ5OK/


----------



## scottylmt (Aug 17, 2014)

I was actually looking at those wellgos... thanks for the link!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

scottylmt said:


> What do you mean by maintenance? Thanks for the suggestion too.


The inner portion of the spindle turns on a bearing. It has 2 seals but they do not completely seal, so if your in water or mud it will get in there. Every month or so I need to remove them, pull the seals off, clean out the bearings and re-grease. Re-grease the bushing as well. Other than that I really like them.


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a pair of Kona WahWah's on both mine and my sons bikes. The price isn't all that bad and so far the skinnier pins seem to be holding up fine despite numerous pedal strikes. I find that the WahWah pins really dig into my vxi freeriders. Grip is amazing. Neither of us have any complaints. Not glamorous like the Spikes, but they're cheap(er) and they work.


----------



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

Wellgo B181. New Wellgo B181 Flat Pedals Low Profile Design Black | eBay

Super slim. They stick like glue with the freeriders. And they're lighter than my Shimano M520s

The price has gone up since I bought mine though, but I'd still consider them.


----------



## griftymcgrift (Jul 15, 2013)

Amazon.com : Odyssey JC/PC Plastic Pedals, 9/16-Inch, Black : Bike Pedals : Sports & Outdoors or Forté Transfer Platform Pedals - Mountain Bike Pedals

good price takes a beating. the odyssey more so than the other


----------



## MrMatson (Oct 12, 2012)

Blackspire Sub4, great pedals, light weight, super tuff and durable.

Blackspire SUB4 Pedals > Components > Pedals | Jenson USA


----------



## nexttozen (Jul 15, 2014)

dmr vaults


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

RipRoar said:


> The inner portion of the spindle turns on a bearing. It has 2 seals but they do not completely seal, so if your in water or mud it will get in there. Every month or so I need to remove them, pull the seals off, clean out the bearings and re-grease. Re-grease the bushing as well. Other than that I really like them.


What do you use to regrease them? I have a set coming to me on Tuesday and in my excitement I gravitated to almost exclusively positive reviews. Coming off some Diety Compounds which I did nothing to maintain other than replace pins. Which, by the way, work pretty well with my Freeriders.


----------



## stickman83 (Aug 13, 2009)

Have had my Spike Spanks for almost 2 years, and no problems haven't had to touch them,
but i ride in a dry climate. Still the best pedals I've used.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Canfield Ultimates.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've got Spank Spikes and Race Face Atlas pedals I use with 5.10's. Both are nice.


----------



## nexttozen (Jul 15, 2014)

so for you guys running the spank spikes and other pedals that place your foot really close to the cranks, do you guys have any rubbing issues from shoe to crank? obviously manufacturers are going this route since you have more pedal power there but I don't like the rubbing. shimano saints for example are placed further away. just a thought.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

dmr vaults. spesh bennies have been good for me as well. throwin straitline pins on anything is a cool grip upgrade. lookin to try spesh boomslang pedal soon.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Shimano Saint MX80, cheap and great grip with the washers removed, but not that light. Been using them with Freeriders and I have a quick video about them here


----------



## El_Zilcho (Feb 4, 2013)

mevnet said:


> Shimano Saint MX80, cheap and great grip with the washers removed, but not that light. Been using them with Freeriders and I have a quick video about them here


+1. I only removed washers on center pins. Grip is great and have some float. Never lost one pin to rock strikes.


----------



## digitalsoul (Feb 17, 2004)

stickman83 said:


> Have had my Spike Spanks for almost 2 years, and no problems haven't had to touch them,
> but i ride in a dry climate. Still the best pedals I've used.


I've tried Deity, HT, and Specialized pedals. So far my favorite pedal by far has been the Spank Spikes.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Canfield Crampon Ultimates. They are thin and strong. This my first season using them on my dh bike (I've never lost grip) and I am planning to get another set for my hardtail freeride/trail bike


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Dmr vaults and spank spikes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strix (Aug 27, 2014)

DMR vault they are beautiful and light


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

I run the Spank Spikes as well, and I love them. I had good luck with Shimano Saints before that, for the less expensive option. (I still run the Saints on my fatbike.)


----------



## scottylmt (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies. It looks like there are several really good ones after you reach a certain price point.

I ordered a pair of shimano Saint mx80's. I know they are supposed to be on the heavy side (not a big deal to me) but they are reported to be built like tanks.

I'm super excited and will do a review once I've got some saddle time with them!


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

Splurge on Canfield Crampon Magnesium. Set free the weight weenie inside you!

NOW YOU WILL EXPERIENCE THE FULL POWER... OF THE DARK SIDE!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

asollie said:


> After I lost enough pins to pedal strikes on my fancy flats, I gave up and switched to Wellgo MG-1s.


I have a pair of these as well and I like them. They are very grippy and light. I was worried about how tough they might be but I've smacked them off a lot of rocks now and they are still fine. Ok, they have less red paint on them than they used to but all the pins are still there ;0) When they die I reckon I'll just buy another pair.


----------



## strix (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dirtyBob (Jun 1, 2005)

5/10 freerides + canfield crampons = righteousness in all its sticky pedaling form


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

Pst, if you don't want to throw too much money at Canfield (they are really good though, trust) then Xpedo Spry Pedals are quite great. They're magnesium-bodied like the Crampon Magnesiums but 20g lighter (260g per pair) and less than half the price ($80.00 vs. $200.00). They don't wear quite as well and you sacrifice a bunch of pins by comparison, but they still grip well to 5.10s and they're not insanely priced. Something to consider.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I got some Forte Converts. They're pretty heavy and the color selection is nonexistent, but they stick like glue to my Impacts with the replaceable (comes with 10 replacement pins) threaded pins.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh and they're only about $40.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Another vote for Shimano Saints - I took out the washers from the start and have great grip with my 5.10s (Freerider, Freerider vx Elements).


----------



## jimmie_r (Sep 3, 2014)

I have spank spikes on my new bike and wellgo MG-1's on the old bike. The MG-1s are sufficient, but they are no comparison to the grippiness of the Spikes.


----------



## scottylmt (Aug 17, 2014)

After some good riding time, I am happy to announce that the saints are awe some. 

I removed the washers and the grip nearly doubled. Then I added the extra pins onto the side holes and the grip got even better. I'll be taking out the rear side pins tho because after an hour they begin to cause pressure on my outside foot. 

Excellent for $85 or so.


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

straitline amps


----------



## mgeduw (Oct 20, 2014)

Had Spike Spank previously and now Race Face Atlas. Liked both a lot with VXI shoes. For some reason the Spikes felt grippier while pedaling/ascending but the Atlas felt as good on the descents. Atlas spins better and less shoe rub on the cranks and weigh a little less. Can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## edvurd (Jul 21, 2008)

Just got a set of Freeriders and they stick very well to my Deity Compounds. Much better than the skate shoes I was using before. Very sticky.


----------

